# Mamma Nacho is due on Halloween



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

But I'm not 100% sure she's going to make it that long? She's started to bag up already!

I love this girl, I spent some one on one time with her today letting her eat some goodies from the backyard. 




































































































nom nom


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She has such a sweet face. When ever she pops I hope it's easy and uneventful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. She does have a sweet face. And those horns are too cool! Good luck with kidding.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Strike the halloween due date! I just heard from her previous owner she was bred May 17 so she's due mid October! 1 month to go.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What a doll!! Hope that both the rest of her pregnancy and her kidding experience are uneventful and full of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's only ever had daughters. If she has a boy I think the lady who gave her to me wants him.  Which is fine with me. I just love my Momma Nacho!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well day 150 is the 14th. So she could go anytime now! I'm now officially on Mamma Nacho Watch!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers for an easy delivery are on the way?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

her ears match her horns!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOVE HER HORNS!!!! wishing you a happy, easy kidding! can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those horns do look cool!... just wondering.. are you going to dissbud the kids or 'let em grow'?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My daughter is so upset! Her bio dad flew into town last night and she's spending the next 10 days with him. lol On the other side of the Island. She missed Clouds kidding because she was in school and now that we have one due on break she's going to miss this one too! I told her maybe Mamma Nach will hold out a couple extra days and have the baby when she gets off break.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> Those horns do look cool!... just wondering.. are you going to dissbud the kids or 'let em grow'?


I will let them grow, we don't disbud.  I am a horn lover.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

uh-oh....hopefully Nacho holds out for your daughter.

i'm a horn lover too!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and need name ideas! 

Moms name is Mamma Nacho or "Nach". Her daughters name is "Nacho Junior/Baby Nacho" or "Baby Nach". lol

So if she has a boy I'm giving him to the lady that gave me her and her daughter. So girl names only. 

"Queso" or maybe "Dulce de leche (Dulce for short)"


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Salsa!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Heres some photos from a few minutes ago:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I feel no ligaments anymore... So she should be in labor soon right?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww pretty girl.. Those horns are cool!! What breeds make them like that? Never seen that before. 
As for the ligs.... Dunno. Is her udder tight?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her udder has been full for a couple weeks now. lol

She is a feral goat, so who knows! lol In Hawaii we have all sorts of feral goats, she was captured by someone as a young goat.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

she looks pretty close to me.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Her udder has been full for a couple weeks now. lol
> 
> She is a feral goat, so who knows! lol In Hawaii we have all sorts of feral goats, she was captured by someone as a young goat.


If you can pinch any skin from the udder, she may still have some time left.. But she looks close.

Thats cool about the feral goats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My sannen cloud didn't bag up like this till after birth!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would be so worried if one of my does did that... LOL I'm used to near exploding udders BEFORE birth


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cute face!!!! I wanna kiss that nose!

sounds close, any goo?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope, no goo yet!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Quesadilla , Chimichanga...this is making me hungry...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's due tomorrow. How far overdue can a doe go before I need to talk to a vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think a week or so.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just took this. What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like she is close.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I set her up in her kidding pen with a large dog kennel full of straw (the pen is on a concrete slab) a bucket of fresh water, minerals, lots of hay, and a bowl of "treats" (alfalfa cubes, pumpkin seeds, barely, sunflower seeds and some veg) It's all stuff she gets so it shouldn't upset her digestive system. She seems pretty happy!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can almost touch my fingers together when pinching the base of her tail.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm looking toward to seeing the baby/ babies  hope everything goes well


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happy kidding!!! exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her hips are looking hollowed out a bit and she's made some grunting noises and is biting/scratching at her sides. So I hope this is a sign that the baby(s) are coming soon!


----------



## breezyboers (Oct 10, 2013)

She should kid by to tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is soooo adorable ! Good luck kidding !


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hoping it's a quick and easy kidding!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's started holding her tail at a weird angle, so hopefully we see some kids soon.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Come on Nach! We don't want to be up all night waiting!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I know right! I went out like 5 times in the middle of the night to check on her last night. hehe each time she was snoozing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My girls did that to me! I was so jealous that they were getting to sleep and I wasn't. :laugh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OMG. I was petting Mamma Nacho and she asked for scratches on her side. I was scratching her side and I felt little hooves inside her. I was able to gently hold "hands" with the baby in her tummy. A very magical moment for me.

Even if I never have another "baby in the tummy" experience I will die a happy woman. It was so amazing.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and of course I'm leaving soon for a 6 hour round trip to pick up some rabbits. I'm sure she'll kid while I am GONE.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww!!! how beautiful!!!!! 

yes, within those 6 hours is when Nacho will kid. I hope not tho...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well hubby will make it home before me most likely. Here's hoping she waits!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She waited! So maybe tonight or tomorrow. sigh. Her vulva is so huge and slighty open!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the waiting is KILLING ME!!!!! lol can't imagine what you're going through! common Nacho! we're all waiting!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I know I'm all like come on daylight I wanna go out there. She does NOT like flashlights I found out, they freak her out. So I'll wait till it's light unless I hear her crying.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

come on sun!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, it's light enough. NO BABIES. I will tie her out for a few minutes while I clean out her pen and get her lots of fresh food and water. Maybe the walk about will help. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wanna see baby babies Nachos !!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah my husband is so funny. He texted me last night when I was on my way home from bunny rescue and he said:

"No Nachettes".


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh Nacho......those baby/ies have to come out at some point, right???


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think probably only one. I can only feel one baby and it feels pretty big!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh, hoping for easy kidding! can't wait for those cute baby pictures!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her vulva is OPEN but no goo.... So I really have no idea when she's going to kid. I'm stumped. She's had all the signs, except contractions. And the baby is quite active. And she's really hungry.... She is laying down and getting up, laying down and getting up, repeat times 1,000.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's getting restless.... when you notice that she starts to paw and dig up her bedding, she's getting uncomfortable. When she is ready, you will know because of how attentive you are to those little differences in her behavior


----------



## breezyboers (Oct 10, 2013)

She is nesting she is trying to find a comfortable position to give birth she is in early labor. They are a lot like people lol.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm ready to see a baby ......come on Nacho!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Come on Nacho! Hooping for an easy quick birth so you all can get some sleep tonight


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any new yet?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

News*


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Sigh NO! Her ligs have been gone for days. Her vulva is slightly open. No goo, no liquid. She's peeing every 5 minutes, pooping every 2 minutes. Up and down down and up... Her tail is curved down a bit.

Baby is still moving around.

She was due on the 14th, so she's only 3 days "late". Her original owner thinks she might kid on the full moon.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's going to wait for the lunar eclipse for sure. stupid doe's code. lol


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Why can't goats ever make it easy on their owners?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

or their owners TGS friends. hahahaha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

anything?????


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Other than her hollering ALL morning since the sun started to peek through the darkness. No. In accordance with the does code, I am now wishing for torrential flooding and rain, thunderstorms, earthquakes, heck where I am volcanic eruption. I think that unless ALL those things happen at once, there is no chance of her having the baby. But I am 100% sure if those things happen THAT'S when she'll choose to kid.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug::hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL:

today's the day! lunar eclipse is happening today, so it'll be today! (I hope I'm right.....lol)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

All I know is that her udder is now leaking everytime she lays down from the pressure of her legs on it. Poor Nach! She's very very cranky. "I want bonbons, I want truffles, I want candybars". Okay not really, just the goat version of that. And "I have to pee and I don't wanna do it in my pen" every 5 minutes. Oh and "This water isn't fresh enough I want fresher water".

What a diva. And lookie who just does whatever Mamma Nach tells her to?  :hammer:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mamma Nach's mamma, Dayna??? 

c'mon little lady, start active labour already!!!!!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Come on mama we wanna see baby pics


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and to top off my fun day, Cloud (in my avatar pic) is in heat, and thinks somehow we can make baby goats together. I'm making her skip this kidding cycle due to her still being underweight, and she is LOUD and driving me insane.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: have you been peeing on yourself lately? :ROFL:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No babies yet but her vulva is open...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and see this storm coming? I bet that if she kids today, it'll be during the worst part of this storm.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have HAD IT. So of course, it started storming. Like really storming. Her roof busted a HUGE leak and she was soaked, screaming and in labor. Yeah. Of course!

So I have this area for my grow out meat rabbits out my back door. It's an old macaw aviary that I brought from Alaska.

So I cornered off the young buns, cleaned it out (in the storm and dark of course) hauled straw and hay through a dark orchard with nothing but a freaking flashlight, put down fresh bedding, walked a screaming and wet goatie to the macaw aviary and here she is now. She complained about the change in location, but snuggled right into the fresh dry bedding and calmed down. Best part is now I can see her from my back door! Which is off my living room. =)


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That is one large bird cage! The good news is that labor during a big storm is one of the last steps in the Doe Code. Happy kidding.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You should see the macaw aviary I have now. It's 25 feet long, 10 feet tall and 13 feet wide. I wish it was bigger, but it seems okay for my two boys!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would love to have an aviary like that someday! 

Sooo... Any kids?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Not yet. Her vulva is open to about the size of a quarter around when she's "pushing"? I don't know. This is only my second kidding. This is her fourth.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

When she has contractions, you'll see all her muscles tense up, especially in her lower back area. I have been dubbed the 'Goat Midwife' by my family, because when my does are pushing, I let them push on my hands to get better 'traction', since our current kidding stalls have a cement floor. (Obviously we put straw on top, lol) 

Has she had any amber lookin' goo? When my doe kidded this year, she had a TON of goo that was a light brown color.. Kids were soon after.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No goo, but I've heard that's not unusual for her. She is def having contractions, I can see her whole body kind of "seize" up.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That sounds like contractions for sure. How long has she been having contractions for?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

On and off all day. She stops for a while, then starts up again. Her ligs went a few days ago, then came back, then went away this morning again. I felt her abdomen and the baby feels like it's in proper position. She doesn't seem to stressed out.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hoping that todays the day


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Any news???


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Could be pre labor, also. Hopefully she goes today!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She had her kids about two hours AFTER I went to bed. I woke up at like 1130pm in a benedryl induced haze to my husband shaking me "I think she had her babies". So I stumbled out there and yup! 1 boy that is a tri color and a black and tan girl.










I'll post more photos in the birth annouc section!


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness I am over come with cuteness!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!!!! they're so incredibly cute!!!! i'm in love!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

They are adorable


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay!! Finally  very cute babies .... Congrats!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're so cute! Finally!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Awww precious babies! I have a doe that is due the day before Christmas, yay holiday kids!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Of COURSE she waited until you were sleeping. :laugh: Great job for Nacho, and beautiful, BEAUTIFUL kids!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Good luck Mamma Nacho


----------

